
Khronos Group Launches the Neural Network Exchange Format - mastax
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12176/khronos-group-launches-nnef-provisional-spec
======
mindcrime
Sounds cool, but I wonder if we really need both this and Open Neural Network
Exchange (ONNX). And not to mention PMML.

